# From Royal Canin to....



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Kendall said:


> My SPOO puppy will be coming home soon and has been eating Royal Canin. Should I transition to something else or is this an acceptable one? So many to choose from it's overwhelming. Lots of Purina brand ones. What kibble does your SPOO like?


Royal Canin is not the best. Visit "Dog Food Advisor" and you can see the ratings of different dog foods. Royal Canin is rated by them as "below average." I would not feed my puppy this food.

Personally, I feed my spoo a combination of Stella and Cheweys frozen, Orijen kibble and Ziwi Peak dehydrated dry food. All of them are 5 star rated by Dog Food Advisor.

Congratulations on your new spoo baby... when will your puppy be coming home?

pr


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

In all honesty, I would keep the puppy on Royal Canin for 4-6 weeks until he is well settled in, used to everyone and the new routine. IME, switching around can cause a lot of tummy trouble.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

We switched from the breeder's kibble right away when we brought Hazel home. Our older dog is very allergic to chicken and I didn't want chicken based food in the house so we switched. 

I didn't really notice tummy troubles but we went from 4Health to Taste of the Wild and they seem to be very similar foods. Even the breeder said she switches between the 2 sometimes. 

For us, I knew Hazel was going to have to change and I just didn't see the need to draw it out over time. 

Now I switch between 4Health and TOTW for both of them. That way if one brand is out they are use to either brand. 

So I say do your research and just go ahead and make the switch if you want. There might be a day or so of softer poo, just note to the vet that you made a good change from X to Y. That's what we did.


----------



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

I had my toy poodle on Royal Canine for a year. But after reading that it had chicken by products, i switched her to Nutro Natural Choice (chicken, whole brown rice & oatmeal). She loves it and poops less. Smell is less too. But now when i went to get her groomed, a representative from FROMM was there and he told me FROMM is better than both Nutro and RC. Therefore, I am researching now lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I love Fromm!! I use the Gold and Four Star lines. I try other foods, in fact I spent all of 2014 switching around and trying other things and I finally came back to it in December. The dogs thrive on them.


----------

